# Old Watch Sunday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s the 20th July, 39 years since Apollo 11 landed on the moon, unfortunately I don`t have a speedy to wear (may be next year for the 40th anniversary) but anyway I think I`ll wear something American in honour of the occasion









*Bulova Accutron 218,1970 *(ok not from1969 but close enough)


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Found this one during the week.

Certina Waterking.

*Certina Waterking. circa 1960 Certina 28-10 movement.*


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s the 20th July, 39 years since Apollo 11 landed on the moon, unfortunately I don`t have a speedy to wear (may be next year for the 40th anniversary) but anyway I think I`ll wear something American in honour of the occasion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any american watch to wear.. but i have a lot of soviets.... so let's choose the one who started that race :










Have a nice sunday

S!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Why not make it an International thing then...  Here's a Timex ( a U.S. brand, but owned by a Norwegian family ) from *1969*, Made in Great Britain  Wearing this one today - a recent restoration. I kinda like these plain, uncluttered watches.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

oldest watch i have is this seiko 5 speedtimer from 1973.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Top right SM120 f300


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hummer for me today ,,, Paul


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this old russian got for my 18th many years ago.










bowie


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This 1973 BULOVA all day today...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Piece of Swiss for me


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

wish i had a speedie to join in

so its the SAR again


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Seiko for me at the moment. My old beater


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Still this for today anyway. Put on a stitched strap for now.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nearly 20 years old, and 20 years too young, but it is a Speedy:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Neverwork's interpretation...










My 1969 Pre Moon... my fave of all the Speedmasters Ive had...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Put this one on a Nato and given it a new lease of life and I'm loving it

Scubapro:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

I do not have a "Speedy" at this time so its a 1993 SD for me,

Martin


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT39:










Cheers


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

knuteols said:


> Why not make it an International thing then...  Here's a Timex ( a U.S. brand, but owned by a Norwegian family ) from *1969*, Made in Great Britain  Wearing this one today - a recent restoration. I kinda like these plain, uncluttered watches.


Very nice restoration & a very nice watch - I so agree uncluttered is best :thumbsup:

For me, I'm continuing with my own personal weekend theme - Stowa!

(Right era, and adding to the international mix with a German piece)


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll be wearing the watch That Gordon Cooper and some of the other Astronauts wore before the moon flight. This 1967 Accutron Astronaut. Accutrons were also used on the instrument panel of the spacecraft. BTW Elvis Presley also wore one of these with a black dial.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Chronostop today could be 1969


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Omega Speedmaster '69 Pre-Moonlanding


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing to do with the moon but one of my older watches.

BTW the rocket is still in Florida, didn't look like it had been to the moon to me :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> Omega Speedmaster '69 Pre-Moonlanding


Nice close up Alan :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have changed over to this to try and help with the bonding


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A bit of cross dressing today - wearing the 710's NOmega


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

ploProf


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Newly (re)scrubbed Terten today...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I haven`t managed to carry on the American theme 

But I have done a couple of swaps during the day...

Firstly to these...

*Citizen Newmaster, cal.1800 Series 17 Jewels, circa 1960s ?*










*Seiko 6602-7040-P, 17 Jewels, made in October 1967*










& recently over to these...

*Citizen 17 Jewels manual wind circa 1960s?*










West End `_Sowar_`, cal1080 21 Jewels c1960s (?)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie said:


> this old russian got for my 18th many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats class jon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> wish i had a speedie to join in
> 
> so its the SAR again


very cool picture there john.......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ended up with this in the end


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Not in the same league as some of these other models, but here's mine. Franklin Mint made these to commorate the 25th Lunar Landing anniversary. Swiss quartz movement, 14 k gold case with a stainless steel back. Face comprises minted face depicting lunar landscape, with the earth in the sky, masked with blueish titanium and set with two small diamonds. I saw it on Ebay a few years ago and fell in love with it. So much so that I bought two as I saw a second going at a bargain price and bought it to sell on. I'm good at buying to sell on, not so hot at the actual selling on though.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Yes that really is my arm and not an Afghan hounds paw.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> Yes that really is my arm and not an Afghan hounds paw.


You are not the only one...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that really is my arm and not an Afghan hounds paw.
> ...


Daddy?????????????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > feenix said:
> ...


 :fear: It wasn`t me, I never met your mother in that night club, I wasn`t even in the country at the time :lookaround:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Old watch Sunday? All my watches are old.

(yes, I know I'm a day late)

I started the day with my home-built special:










Then switched to my big silly beater:










Felt funky so I went digital for a few hours:










And dressed for dinner with this British classic:










I wore a Poljot Signal to bed as usual:


----------

